

China Steps Up Web Censorship  - gatsby
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704832704576113810779590744.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
olalonde
Can we ban WSJ submissions once for all? And people, please don't up vote a
story before reading it... (I know, I know, a title that makes China look bad
is tempting to blindly up vote)

~~~
mbpr
why? is the story not true? please explain . . .

~~~
killdashnine
probably the forced login/subscribe

~~~
olalonde
Yep.

